
Spelunky Level Generator Lessons (2013) - ecliptik
http://tinysubversions.com/spelunkyGen/
======
TJSomething
As a few other people and the page noted, it only works in Chrome. For
Firefox, it fails when it tries to use chrome.storage. That doesn't even work
in Chrome, as it's an API that can only be accessed by extensions. However, in
Chrome, the chrome object is defined, so accessing chrome.storage just returns
undefined instead of throwing.

It's kind of weird that it's using that when it could just use localStorage.

------
predakanga
I came across a video yesterday about how Dead Cells uses a similar generation
method (random composition of pre-designed tiles), as well as some other
interesting UX hacks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5NwboDDhk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5NwboDDhk)

~~~
babuskov
I love Dead Cells as a game (slick combat, great graphics and atmosphere,
etc.), but it's levels are one of the weak design points IMHO. They are
nowhere near as fun and interesting as Spelunky's. Dead Cells levels are just
simple tree-like structure that branch out and have a bunch of random rooms
placed alongside the branch. It even has errors where you get two checkpoints
so close, they can fit on one screen. The only exception is level 5 where you
have teleport doors that add some interconnections, but the rest of the game
levels are meh. You start going down a side path and you know it's a dead-end
every single time.

------
sillysaurusx
I wish I could do more than leave a comment that sounds like a complaint, but
in case it’s helpful: I get a black screen on iOS.

I might dig into the reason why it’s failing when I get home. Whatever its
doing should at least render on mobile without extra dev effort. Curious...

~~~
taneq
Works ok for me, maybe it was a load issue?

Edit: Oh, the live demo doesn’t work. I thought you meant the whole page was
black, which sadly is apparently an option these days.

------
ArtWomb
Looks like Derek Yu is hard at work on Spelunky 2, though no release data yet

Spelunky is like the Gold Standard of ProcGen in GameDev. It just works.
Trying to apply the same techniques to Super Mario Bros might not. "Instant
Death" and randomized exploration rewards seem to be key. This is a game that
is probably impossible for an AI to master

[http://pcg.wikidot.com/pcg-games:spelunky](http://pcg.wikidot.com/pcg-
games:spelunky)

OpenAI also recently released a ProcGen Benchmark that conceivably is used to
explore generalizability in learning agents. A few of the modes look like they
were Spelunky-inspired ;)

[https://openai.com/blog/procgen-benchmark/](https://openai.com/blog/procgen-
benchmark/)

~~~
chongli
_" Instant Death" and randomized exploration rewards seem to be key._

Usually called permanent death or permadeath. These two happen to be the
defining traits of the Roguelike genre. They’re the two highest value factors
of the _Berlin Interpretation_ [1].

[1]
[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Berlin_Interpretat...](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Berlin_Interpretation)

 _Note that all of the other factors have been violated by one Roguelike or
another, so I would take them with a grain of salt._

------
etaioinshrdlu
The depths of Spelunky hacking go super deep. See here for a lot more:
[http://sashavol.com/frozlunky/](http://sashavol.com/frozlunky/)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6866310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6866310)

------
b0rsuk
If you like Spelunky, check out Catacomb Kids. It's similar in many ways, but
has fundamental differences such as no terrain destruction (by design). Check
out youtube videos to see if it's for you. It's harder than Spelunky.

Caution: it's having trouble getting out of Early Access. Only two stages are
complete, third is on the way and a patch comes out every month or two.

------
guu
This is pretty cool. It shows you how spelunky procedurally generates levels
and ensures they can be completed by the player.

Unfortunately, it only works in Chrome.

